# Can you get bfp off v little cm?



## Jill31 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello all,

Mine is a sticky (TMI) subject.  Its just that I'm getting close to ovulation and I think the Clomid has sapped all my CM.  (Sore and dry)  Started the BMS last night but not hopeful as v little CM, I'd have thought I'd have more than now.  Is it still possible to get bfp? Any tips?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yep, you can still get pg with little CM. Unfortunately one of the side effects of clomid is that it may dry up CM....not that helpful when ttc !!

I put together some helpful tips a few years ago that you may find helpful....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

You could also try using Pre-seed which is a sperm friendly lube.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Jill31 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Minxy, really uncomfortable today, but bought KY from the chemist and it seems to be doing the trick.

Once again apologies for the ickiness!

Best of luck to you this month    

Love Jill


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Really sorry to say this but I wouldn't use KY as it's not sperm friendly & may kill them off.

When using any form of lube when ttc you need to be very careful as many will hinder or kill off sperm...that's why I suggested Pre-Seed as it's actually sperm friendly.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

jill hun i am with you on this i have always been ok until this cycle and i am really dry and sore have got some cream but it has not been nice, i ma not sure if it affects chances of bfp but good luck to you, you have my every sympathy


----------



## Jill31 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Minxy,
Thanks for your reply - I'm a little mad with our pharmacy   as I explained the sit (embarrassing!)   and the male pharmacist assured me that KY was sperm friendly! Luckily yesterday I only used it to sooth externally and no bms as dh very tired. I've since read that spermies get stuck in it like quick sand so hopefully me using it yesterday wont effect the swimmers that are already there from the other night   - Oh dear things not going very well this month  

I asked the p[harmacy for pre-seed and they hadnt heard of it   Do you know where I might get it from?

Thanks again for all info, love Jill xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

you can get pre seed on ebay i think

L x


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi  

This website was where I got my Pre seed, they were quick and efficient, and cheaper than some others 

www.smefertility.com

Good luck and babydust

  

Wendy K

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

How annoying of the pharmacist...you'd think they'd be aware that KY wasn't sperm friendly 

Here's some info about Preseed

http://www.preseed.co.uk/

The other ladies have already given you some info re where to buy it but if you google "pre-seed" you will find loads of other suppliers too.

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------

